

Show HN: View and share software designs using reviewmysoftwaredesign.com - martymatheny
http://reviewmysoftwaredesign.com

======
martymatheny
The intention of this site is to provide software developers a free and open
forum to discuss and receive feedback concerning software design. We built it
for our final project at grad school (and as an excuse to learn Rails). Check
out the detailed design for the site on the site itself.

We'd love to hear any feedback, suggestions, etc. you may have.

